# Bachmann K27 - How to glue parts?



## bobgrosh (Jan 2, 2008)

What would make the neatest repair of this?









B0B


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Left arrow (hole in tender): Get some .005" styrene, and cut a square just a bit larger than the hole. Emboss some rivets around the edges and glue in place. Apply black paint. Lots of tenders have similar patches. (you may want to remove and flip the coupler cut lever first.  

Right arrow (broken bracket): styrene cement, let dry. If a belt and suspenders solution is desired, drill and pin with a small length of piano wide or similar as reinforcement. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tom T (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

I am making a wild guess that you FINALLY received your 'K'! I would reply to your post for this reason alone, but I also suffered almost exactly the same damage on mine too! I couldn't figure out how it was caused, but yours offers a clue. Upon decanting the tender I had a little 'chip' of plastic fall out. After a lot of head scratching, I found that it was just as yours at the center of the cut lever. I also discovered the tender shell was loose. Upon removal of tender shell I also discovered two of the three plastic 'posts' coming up from the tender floor had sheared off. One was at the base, the other about 1/3 the way up. 

I used regular plastic model glue to carefully repair all three items. The chip that was out of the rear of the tender fit back in perfectly, and unless you knew to look for it, you wouldn't know. The glue was put on the back (inside) so there was not an issue of it squeezing out the joint. The posts were very carefully glued back, and once fully set, were reinforced with epoxy. Needless to say the plastic was gently roughed with some fine sandpaper so the epoxy could get a grip. Somebody else on one of the forums had the post breakage too (at the base) and used screws through the tender floor. 

Good luck with this,m and keep us up to speed with your progress with the 'K'! 

Regards from Paradise!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

"What would make the neatest repair of this?"

a return to Bachmann?...but u may not have it back for a month or two...depending on your FedEx guy/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Tom T (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 

You are treading in VERY sensitive territory! I imagine that in Bob's house the word Fedex is usually preceded by an expletive best deleted! 

Regards,


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Tom, I can really understand how angry Bob has been over the last few weeks....I have watched in awe at what appeared to be "Stupid Human Tricks" unfold again....the whole ordeal rings too close to home for me.  I'm reminded of the time I purchased 2 New Dell computers online, A couple of years ago...UPS was the del service...and I went a many rounds with their people/drivers and dispatchers....(they were riding around the entire county, in the wrong trucks and I couldn't for the life of me convince the dispatchers to pull the things and let me drive over and p/u/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gifin the end, I got the PC's...actually still in use, but the headache was immense-esp when my PC crashed 2 days before my scheduled delivery!

The "break" is very unfortunate, but I am very happy the K finally found Bob!

cale


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it's crazy that we have to fix things when we get them. If you bought a new car, and when you picked it up the door handle was broken off and a piece of the trunk lid was missing, would you take it home and fix it? When you buy that new computer and you open the box and the keys are laying in the bottom of the box broken do we fix it? it just blows my mind that we accept the fact that our trains come broken and we have to fox them. 
Don't get me wrong, i'm not knocking anyone who fixes them as i have fixed them too, but I think it's just wrong. 

Rant over


----------



## Tom T (Jan 2, 2008)

Paintjockey, 

I agree with you, but in many cases the fix is easier than a 'send back', particularly in my case being overseas. Bob's Fedex headaches would pale in comparison to the hassle of sending something back to Bachmann. The amount of red tape with customs alone would have me tearing what's left of my hair out! So you do what you gotta do! Fix it! 

BTW, looking again at my tender, and Bob's pictured above, I'll bet there is a chinaman in BM's factory who is carelessly trapping the apex of the cut lever under the tender shell when assembling. I didn't notice this on mine, but it's quite evident on Bob's. Where the shell broke, is identical to mine, right down to the shape of the piece broken out! 

Regards,


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Posted By Tom T on 01/19/2008 9:05 AM

"BTW, looking again at my tender, and Bob's pictured above, I'll bet there is a chinaman in BM's factory who is carelessly trapping the apex of the cut lever under the tender shell when assembling."

add to that "all" the transport both engines received....and, well there you go?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bobgrosh on 01/18/2008 10:14 PM
What would make the neatest repair of this?









B0B
Pretty discouraging to see this kind of damage on a brand-new model. A sad state of affairs, indeed.


----------

